# HAL 0.5.10 e KDE 3.5: problema mappature dopo aggiornamento

## gommosgol

Dopo l`upgrade a HAL 0.5.10, le mappature di KDE si sono tutte corrotte   :Shocked: 

Di default, tengo sempre la mappatura di KDE disattivata, e lascio che usi la mappatura di default di xorg.conf.

Dopo l`update a hal-0.5.10, ha brutalmente smesso di funzionare: la mappatura e` improvvisamente divenuta americana; se attivo le mappature di KDE e imposto quella italiana, noto che il layout e` completamente sballato (la freccia in su e` divenuta stamp, stamp e` canc, ...).

Hal funziona perfettamente...

Naturalmente, se downgrado torna tutto a posto.

Perche`?

Anche un altra volta era accaduta una cosa del genere, solo che quella volta era decisammente piu` serio: i locali si erano corrotti (sempre dopo e a causa di un aggiornamento di hal), e ho dovuto correggerli a mano; infatti il giorno dopo nel portage l`ebuild era stato mascherato....

EDIT: se termino il demone di hal e riavvio X, torna a posto..   :Shocked: 

Uso la keyword ~amd64, e il problema lo hanno anche gli altri ambienti, proprio tutto X...

----------

## Xet

confermo anche io lo stesso problema con GNOME e keyword ~x86

per evitare di scaricare hal 0.5.10

```
echo =sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
```

e poi se l'avete già installato date un bel

```
emerge hal
```

e vi installerà la 0.5.9.1-r3

----------

## Onip

 *gommosgol wrote:*   

> Uso la keyword ~amd64

 

 *Xet wrote:*   

> keyword ~x86

 

Avete provato a cercare per bene su bugzilla ed eventualmente a postare un bugreport? Quello di solito è il posto migliore per cercare soluzioni quando si usano pacchetti non sufficientemente testati.

Inoltre avete controllato se nei messaggi di emersione viene detto qualcosa in merito?

 *grep elog /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.10.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         elog "The HAL daemon needs to be running for certain applications to"
> 
>         elog "work. Suggested is to add the init script to your start-up"
> ...

 

----------

## gommosgol

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *gommosgol wrote:*   Uso la keyword ~amd64 
> 
>  *Xet wrote:*   keyword ~x86 
> 
> Avete provato a cercare per bene su bugzilla ed eventualmente a postare un bugreport? Quello di solito è il posto migliore per cercare soluzioni quando si usano pacchetti non sufficientemente testati.
> ...

 

No, non serve setxkbmap, dovro` downgradare.   :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

Vedete un po' se questo vi aiuta. Leggendo velocemente pare che qualcuno sia riuscito a far funzionare tutto quanto.

Byez

p.s. non per essere maleducato, ma se si usa (coscientemente) un ambiente ~ si dovrebbe quanto meno imparare ad utilizzare correttamente bugzilla, cercando hal sono venuti fuori solo 3 bug per il 0.5.10 e sembrano pure correlati...

----------

## gommosgol

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Vedete un po' se questo vi aiuta. Leggendo velocemente pare che qualcuno sia riuscito a far funzionare tutto quanto.
> 
> Byez
> 
> p.s. non per essere maleducato, ma se si usa (coscientemente) un ambiente ~ si dovrebbe quanto meno imparare ad utilizzare correttamente bugzilla, cercando hal sono venuti fuori solo 3 bug per il 0.5.10 e sembrano pure correlati...

 

Si, solo che raramente mi capitano di questi bug, e tra l'altro ho perso la password del mio account bugzilla.... dovrò farmela rimandare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## edux

Ok è giusto usare bugzilla per i programmi in testing prima di postare sul forum, però ragazzi anche se non lo ripetiamo ogni volta stiamo bene lo stesso, suvvia, in fondo anch'io quando ho un problema per prima cosa cerco sul forum e poi spesso, come in questo caso, vengo indirizzato a bugzilla o a altro.

Comunque, guardando proprio bugzilla e non mi ricordo che blog, sembra proprio che xorg si aspetti la configurazione della keyboard da hal, quindi la soluzione sembra essere quella di specificarne i settaggi in un file fdi, e precisamente /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi, la cui configurazione di default si trova in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/.

Per me che non ho impostazioni particolari della tastiera, è sufficiente questo:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">pc101</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

</match>

```

Saluti!

----------

## bandreabis

A me pare un po' assurdo dover modificare un file xml per configurare la tastiera... /etc/conf.d/ che ci sta a fare, e /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

----------

## Onip

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ok è giusto usare bugzilla per i programmi in testing prima di postare sul forum, però ragazzi anche se non lo ripetiamo ogni volta stiamo bene lo stesso, suvvia, in fondo anch'io quando ho un problema per prima cosa cerco sul forum e poi spesso, come in questo caso, vengo indirizzato a bugzilla o a altro.

 

Giusto cercare nel forum, ma bisogna considerare anche bugzilla prima di postare. Secondo me il senso di usare programmi ~ è anche quello di contribuire al testing, con segnalazioni e, se possibile, soluzioni.

Inoltre volevo solo far presente che se non si è in grado di cercare su bugzilla (nulla di male, intendiamoci) forse un sistema completamente ~ è una scelta un tantinello azzardata, ma comunque ognuno è libero sempre ciò che vuole, gentoo is about choice.

Ripeto, non voglio offendere o tacciare di incapacità nessuno, ma solo dare un consiglio pratico per poter 'sopravvivere' al meglio assieme alla propria gentoo.

OT chiuso, per me

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A me pare un po' assurdo dover modificare un file xml per configurare la tastiera... /etc/conf.d/ che ci sta a fare, e /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

 

Anche a me un pochino scoccia, ma pare (a quanto si legge nel bug che ho postato sopra) che i devel di xorg abbiano tutta l'intenzione di lasciare perdere xorg.conf e sfruttare hal per l' (auto)configurazione di xorg.

----------

